# Discount code to Shanghai Ballet Company's Echoes of Eternity in London



## Olives Choice Creative

For a limited period only, the English National Opera is proud to present one of China's most legendary poems adapted and performed by the award-winning Shanghai Ballet as part of the Shanghai season at the Coliseum at London's famous West End.

From the 17th to the 21st of August, choreographic genius Patrick De Bana invites us into the world of one of China's most popular legends with his ballet adaptation of 'Song of everlasting sorrow,' Echoes of Eternity. The choreography is centred around an 8th century romance between the all-powerful Emperor Ming and his favourite concubine, Lady Yang, ending in tragedy and, legend has it, to the downfall of the mightyTang Dynasty, China's Golden Age. This timeless tragedy has all the ingredients for a powerful contemporary dance performance, and the Shanghai Ballet's reputation ensures an even more powerful dramatic delivery.

Please visit www.eno.org and enter the code "SHANGHAI" before check-out to get up to 50 % off


----------

